# Conky without X support



## rota (Feb 11, 2009)

I want to compile Conky without X support, but is this the right way to do it?

I would change the line in the makefile which reads:


```
USE_XORG?= x11 xext xdamage
```
to this:

```
USE_XORG?= no
```


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 11, 2009)

Nope, because:
Conky is an advanced, highly configurable system monitor for X

So I take it, it's not useable without X.


----------



## rota (Feb 11, 2009)

Nevermind, found it. It's called Conky-awesome.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Feb 11, 2009)

Mel_Flynn said:
			
		

> Nope, because:
> Conky is an advanced, highly configurable system monitor for X
> 
> So I take it, it's not useable without X.



Yes you can. You simply have to pass parameters to build it without X support.


----------



## rota (Feb 11, 2009)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> Yes you can. You simply have to pass parameters to build it without X support.


But how to do it?


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 11, 2009)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> Yes you can. You simply have to pass parameters to build it without X support.



You've actually done this, or just making an 'educated' guess?


```
# ./configure --without-x

...

checking for X... disabled
configure: error: Can't locate your X11 installation
```


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Feb 11, 2009)

Mel_Flynn said:
			
		

> You've actually done this, or just making an 'educated' guess?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




```
./configure --disable-x11 --disable-xdamage --disable- own-window --disable-xft
```

to give you an example. not just x11, as you can see you can also disable xft support! I use conky without X support when i use status bars like dzen together with tiling managers lik dwm or xmonad.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Feb 11, 2009)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> ```
> ./configure --disable-x11 --disable-xdamage --disable- own-window --disable-xft
> ```
> 
> to give you an example. not just x11, as you can see you can also disable xft support! I use conky without X support when i use status bars like dzen together with tiling managers lik dwm or xmonad.



Here's a screen how conky-command line interface will look like. This is a shot of my eee pc

http://omploader.org/vMTNvbA


----------



## rota (Feb 11, 2009)

Well FreeBSD also makes this really simple.  If you want Conky display information in awesome, dwm, or other tiling window manager you can use conky-awesome which has no X support by default, just look at the makefile. Hmm, I helped myself with this one. :e


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Feb 11, 2009)

rota said:
			
		

> Well FreeBSD also makes this really simple.  If you want Conky display information in awesome, dwm, or other tiling window manager you can use conky-awesome which has no X support by default, just look at the makefile. Hmm, I helped myself with this one. :e



yeah i know it exists. But just wanted to say that it can be built from sources as well, the way i mentioned, thats all. But of course, its the best to use the conky-awesome port! :e


----------

